# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Muzika orientale

## saura

Mqs mua me pelqen shume muzika orientale dhe lexoj tema  nga njerez ekstremiste qe muzika eshte haram ,,thash po sjell pak muzik nga popuj te ndryshem myslimanesh ,per ti thene ketyre njerezve qe jane shume me mbrapa  se ato vete ....

----------


## fashion_girl

un me thene te drejten e preferoj shum muziken orientale! muziken orientale e consideroj shum sensuale !  lexova edhe un me pare qe muzika eshte haram , jam kundra ketij mendimi sepse muzika te qeteson/lehteson nga gjenjda shiprterore! kur degjon muzike sikur i harron ato halle e ato probleme !

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

O saura po leri te grine sallate edhe ti
ata vete myslot paguajne se di as vete sa lek shpenzojne per nje kercim te tille
naten e harojne kuranin edhe hane mish deri edhe ju kercejne cupka

----------


## saura

> un me thene te drejten e preferoj shum muziken orientale! muziken orientale e consideroj shum sensuale !  lexova edhe un me pare qe muzika eshte haram , jam kundra ketij mendimi sepse muzika te qeteson/lehteson nga gjenjda shiprterore! kur degjon muzike sikur i harron ato halle e ato probleme !



Une s'jam profesioniste muzike ,kam kenduar ne nje korr lirik ketu ku jetoj ..
Nga specialistet e muzikes ,muzika orientale dhe latine mbahen per me sensualet ...eshte vertete.

----------


## fashion_girl

edhe un kam qef me mar nje kostum karakteristik te ketij kercimi me kismet kur te iki motra ne turqi do ma blej! kercimet e ktrye jan fantastike fare !

----------


## saura

> edhe un kam qef me mar nje kostum karakteristik te ketij kercimi me kismet kur te iki motra ne turqi do ma blej! kercimet e ktrye jan fantastike fare !




Jam kenaq neper disco kur kam shku neper keto vende ,ik se do knaqesh 
gjithe naten aheng neper zonat e plazhit

----------


## saura

> PTU  shendet ju thua plac ju duket
> njerez te prapambetur sa me lodhni




Me ke e ke Helene se nuk po kuptojme gje nga perkthimi shqip -shqip te lutem na ilumino pak ...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Edhe pse kjo teme qenka hapur paksa me provokim, nuk ka fjal per vallximet oriontale jan te parat.Kjo eshte njera nder me te kerkuarat ne turki.
Shiqojeni sa bukur vallxon!*

----------


## PINK

Jevgjit e pelqejne kete lloj muzike. lol

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Jevgjit e pelqejne kete lloj muzike. lol


*E mendimi juaj eshte se jevgje jemi ne?
Paksa raciste u bere xhane*

----------


## Izadora

> Une s'jam profesioniste muzike ,kam kenduar ne nje korr lirik ketu ku jetoj ..
> Nga specialistet e muzikes ,muzika orientale dhe latine mbahen per me sensualet ...eshte vertete.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_o1w...eature=related


E vertet qe eshte nje kercim sensual , nuk di ta kercej , vetem me u thy ne mes :-D , por i shikoj me kenaqesi :-))


Kjo eshte per ata qe duan ta mesoin kercimin me bark, 20 min perpara ushtrime per nxemje .






Te peshendes


Levizje precise, nuk leviz milimetri.

----------


## hot_prinz

Izadora, kete thymjen ne mes a ben te na e sqarosh me mire?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Trupi nuk leviz, vetem vithet .
Kercim qe kerkon shume perqendrim dhe kurrizi duhet te qendroj drejt , pra leviz majtas dhe djathtas dhe shtylla kurizore (pra trupi siper ) te mos levizi asnje milimeter. 

Ne nje shkoll baleti (Broadway ) kam rastis te shoh dhe te provoje (probestunde) dhe ishin levizje te veshtira , kerkon disiplin-
Edhe tango hyn tek kercimet sensuale , por temen e kemi per ate orientalet :-)

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> *E mendimi juaj eshte se jevgje jemi ne?
> Paksa raciste u bere xhane*


Disa jevga si keto e bejne burrin te kete 50 grade temperatyre na lumte ne qe jemi te bardha :pa dhembe: 
degjo muziken e leri te tjerat
edhe ajde te bejme ndonje mesim te tundemi  ca

----------


## teta

me kujtohet njehere ishim ne nje klub nate  ne Turqi,te ati lloji mooo hight class per keso lloj kercimesh belidancing,dhe u ngrit  nje nga grupi jone donte ti vente nje para letre ne vithet e kercyeses,ai levizte ajo i lagonte trupin,e e kishte afer aty  mo te dora,oooooo zgjati nja 15 min ashtu e nuk mund se nuk mundi te ja ve,levizte si njal mor,
kur u ngrit nje nga femrat e grupi i kishte hip gjaku ne koke si nuk arrinte te ja  falte parat ky,ja mori nga dora e kapi per krahu vallzuesen dhe ja futi me nervozizem mes siseve...papappap e gjith salla tue qesh me lot....

----------


## MI CORAZON

Perderisa i ka pelqyer Tchaikovsky-t....

----------


## Bamba

Nje shoqja ime bon kshu!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## saura

> Jevgjit e pelqejne kete lloj muzike. lol



Kalamajt i kam qumesht te bardhe si nona e vet ...
ty te ka dale paksa si i zi ...
 ka marre nga ty e  nga ai jevgu jot i izraelit lol

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Jalla un vdes me e tun cik belin ene ...., po jam trash kto kohet e funit skam ca me tund  :perqeshje:

----------


## saura

> Jalla un vdes me e tun cik belin ene ...., po jam trash kto kohet e funit skam ca me tund


ti je trash ...ti s'ke ça me tund ...
nganjehere modestia eshte diçka hipokrite thone ahahaha :buzeqeshje: 
Sa mire kishe bere qe kishe ikur me minifund per vizite ....
eshte gjynof me i mulu shalet qe ke ti ahahahaha
e di sa kerkesa ka me la makinen ahahaha :buzeqeshje: 

kjo per ty

----------

